# mime decodieren



## UniCon (11. September 2002)

hi!
ich habe eine frage und zwar wie kann ich mime decodieren?

ich habe da mal ein beispiel!

=?iso-8859-1?Q?KontaktB=F6rse_BAR_BETWEEN_am_03=2E07=2E02=2C_2?= =?iso-8859-1?Q?0h?=

wie bekomme ich raus was das alles bedeutet. ich will das in eine datenbank schreiben, aber decodiert.


----------



## Son-Goku (12. September 2002)

Wieso möchtest du das abschalten? 

Du bekomsmt das nur raus wenn du dir den Quelltext anschaust


----------



## UniCon (12. September 2002)

abstellen? was will ich denn abstellen??

ich will es umwandeln, übersetzten!

und das mit dem quelltext is sinnlos!


----------

